# More Lyft Fare Cuts Coming Sep 24th



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Definitely coming to San Diego as confirmed by Lyft. May also be coming to a city near you...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

they have to keep up with uber cuts


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

_Can't these Lyft / Uber idiots come up with any other marketing strategies besides price cuts? How about some riders appreciation prizes ... something along the lines of your 10th trip free to any destination in your city or win a free stay in Vegas on us .... does it have to always be the same predictable, and destructive strategy that only hurts the drivers? ... So it looks like San Diego now is looking at a $ 1.00 / mile ... and of course Uber will be more than excited to follow suit ... way to make a living in the finest and 4th most expensive city in the US!!!

_


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

at least with uber you can make some that back on surge I don't understand lyft thinking is lyft is big as uber in california


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> at least with uber you can make some that back on surge I don't understand lyft thinking is lyft is big as uber in california


_The surge is nothing more but a lovely illusion in San Diego. It hardly ever happens ... too many drivers... and if it does happen, it doesn't last very long.
If you get a surge ping that is actually going places, that means you have won the Uber lottery for that day._


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> _The surge is nothing more but a lovely illusion in San Diego. It hardly ever happens ... too many drivers... and if it does happen, it doesn't last very long.
> If you get a surge ping that is actually going places, that means you have won the Uber lottery for that day._


yeah it going to get that way everywhere soon uber flooding the markets


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I know it’s not coming to Jersey. no demand at all.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

UberReallySucks said:


> _Can't these Lyft / Uber idiots come up with any other marketing strategies besides price cuts? How about some riders appreciation prizes ... something along the lines of your 10th trip free to any destination in your city or win a free stay in Vegas on us .... does it have to always be the same predictable, and destructive strategy that only hurts the drivers? ... So it looks like San Diego now is looking at a $ 1.00 / mile ... and of course Uber will be more than excited to follow suit ... way to make a living in the finest and 4th most expensive city in the US!!!
> _


Lyft in Miami did 50% off fares for a few weeks, drivers got the regular fare and ridership did go up but still not enough to make enough as driving Uber.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Havnt seen any fare cuts yet. Anyone else see anything?


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

jo5eph said:


> Havnt seen any fare cuts yet. Anyone else see anything?


Still at $1.10 a mile / $.21 a minute here.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks like it took effect!! 

Free pick up??


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

Pick up his still at $.80 in LA


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

_Here we go again! Rates in San Diego are as follows now:

*Lyft Pricing*


* Base Charge * $1.90 
* Cancel Penalty * $5.00 
* Cost Minimum * $4.00 
* Cost Per Mile * $1.05 
* Cost Per Minute * $0.20 
* Trust And Safety Fee * $1.55 
* Airport Fees * *Varies _

_It's a damn shame!!! 1.05 / mile_


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

OK.. So rates were slashed today in SD, and OC.. and just received this for LA

"Lyft: We're not lowering prices in LA today, as announced last week. Instead, a big passenger promo launches tomorrow. Stay tuned, and get ready to earn big!"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

3....2....1.... Lyft off!

No reason to do it now it pays less than Uber


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

In the OC....

Free pickup 
$1.11 per mile
$0.17 per minute
$4.00 min.

For sure no more drive thrus.....
Oh wait, I stopped those long time ago!


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

elelegido said:


> 3....2....1.... Lyft off!
> 
> No reason to do it now it pays less than Uber


_For now my friend ... for now  _


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

limepro said:


> Lyft in Miami did 50% off fares for a few weeks, drivers got the regular fare and ridership did go up but still not enough to make enough as driving Uber.


And you'll never see those riders again unless they get another free coupon. One SideCar rider in my backseat said he's "Not using Lyft again because they need to give out more of those free ride coupons!". He liked SideCar because "It's just a flat quoted price and time/traffic isn't taken into account". Little did he know my multiplier was set at 1.5x in downtown Chicago and he probably could have got an Uber for cheaper.

They really expect this all to be free. Seriously. But they were trained well.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh My said:


> And you'll never see those riders again unless they get another free coupon. One SideCar rider in my backseat said he's "Not using Lyft again because they need to give out more of those free ride coupons!". He liked SideCar because "It's just a flat quoted price and time/traffic isn't taken into account". Little did he know my multiplier was set at 1.5x in downtown Chicago and he probably could have got an Uber for cheaper.
> 
> They really expect this all to be free. Seriously. But they were trained well.


_Well, you know what they say: the more you give the more they want... But hey if every company in the States lowered prices as frequently as Uber and Co. for the purpose of increasing revenue, we be paying like 0.30 cents / gallon for gas, 1 dollar maybe for a pack of cigs, 0.50 cents for milk and eggs ... it would be amazing wouldn't it? A world going backwards.... isn't it amazing that while every price out there for every consumer good or service only goes up, these ride share idiots think they can just keep lowering the prices. Well Until when? When is enough enough? 0.50 cents / mile? 0.25 cents? WTF? their strategy is just not sustainable ... which means they're not in it for the long run..._


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Might as well get a taser and just rob each and every passenger for the content of their wallets. Take their phones and order a ride with it so you're not the last driver on their digital footprint. 
Only way to make money doing this anymore.


----------

